# basix heat press



## jazpaps (Nov 3, 2007)

I have someone who has offered to sell me a Basix B-400 heat press. Its one that he bought a long time ago but never did anything with it.

Can anyone tell me about this press? 

Since I'm just getting started - still doing research, etc. Would this be okay for learning on? 

I can't seem to find anything about this press by doing a Google search so I am assuming that the company that made them is no longer in business?? 

Also, he hasn't quoted a price to me. So I was wondering what might be a fair price if I decided to try this.

thanks


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

I saw this model (15x15) about a month ago on eBay, I believe around the $300-$400 range and emailed Hix Corp about it then. Here are the replies I received from two Hix reps:

"The B400 is actually an entry level industrial press. From what I have been told, the B400 was a pretty good machine. We now carry the HT400D $915.00."

"It is an older model. That style has been out of production for several years." 

Not sure if that helps you much, but if it's still available, I'd shoot for it. If you still need more details on the machine, contact Hix Corp directly.

HIX Corporation - Contact

AB


----------



## jazpaps (Nov 3, 2007)

thanks so much for the reply. that gives me a good idea what to go for.

gina


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

First if it is old you need to have them heat it up and check to make sure it gets up to 400+ degrees. Does it get the pressure you need and does it have a timer that works. Then you need to make sure the price is right compared to buying a new one.


----------



## jazpaps (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks...I've offered them $200 for it provided it works - timer, release, heat etc.

We'll see.

Since I am just getting started on a very small shoe string budget, I thought I might at least learn on this press.


----------



## CNRS Enterprises (Oct 21, 2007)

Hello Gina
I have a bad taste in my mouth about eBay,i consigned on eBay for 2 yrs i sold Quality items (Only) too much competition, i had a good Reputation 100% Feedback i made sure all my customers were happy i even included thank you letters i signed every one myself. But i will not even look at eBay now, there are people on it only for the money and some people just don't care if the Items are old out of production,let the buyer beware on e bay a lot of it is also seconds Refurbished Gray Market,eBay does not care they get there money if you sell it or not! NOW I'M VENTING!!
Den
CNRS Enterprises
Sanborn N.Y.


----------



## jazpaps (Nov 3, 2007)

thanks Den,

But I'm not buying this from ebay. The first person who responded said something about seeing one on ebay, but this one belongs to a guy I know and who is good friends with one of my best friends. Wow - that's convuluted. Anyway, when they heard I was interested in doing this, they mentioned that Steve had this equipment that he had bought and never done anythingn with and was always talking about getting rid of. 

So they got us together - and its all dependent on if he's willing to take my offer and if when we get over there, the stuff even works.

thanks,

gina


----------



## Ranger West (Nov 6, 2007)

Any press that works for 200.00 is a good press. A timer is not essential if you can count to 15 for heat transfers. The most important part is the temperature. Some old machines will heat up but will run away after 15 min and that is a bad thermostat. Take over a few beers and have them plug it in and drink the beers and see if it really will keep the right temp. for a long perion of time.


----------



## jazpaps (Nov 3, 2007)

thanks - guess its like working with an oven...has to heat and hold the temp.


----------



## Ranger West (Nov 6, 2007)

you got it. good luck


----------



## talibulelm (Dec 25, 2007)

q and a if the timer on this temp guage expensive part easy to replace or expensive to fix.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Basix is a great press. I like the Hix brand for their quality and durability. If the timer is bad Hix sells a nice time that can be used independant o the press. I use this for my hotronixs that the timer went out on and they don't make parts for now. This is another reason I like Hix they still stock parts for even their older machines. ..... JB


----------

